# Chromium 20, Youtube Video stutter and page freeze

## Desti²

Hi,

since I updated to chromium 20.xxx, I have a problem with Youtube. All html5 Youtube videos are stuttering now. The stuttering is in regular intervals every few seconds, it might be related to the keyframe interval. The next point is, that all Youtube tabs are freezing, if they left open for several hours.

With earlier chromium build there were no such problems, also firefox is still playing all the videos well. Has anyone else noticed such problems?

----------

## popsUlfr

I have this problem aswell but already since 18.*. I'm using midori or firefox for watching videos, no problem there. I think I recall someone filling a bug about it upstream, but the devs couldn't reproduce it so it was dismissed.

----------

## Desti²

 *popsUlfr wrote:*   

> I have this problem aswell but already since 18.*. I'm using midori or firefox for watching videos, no problem there. I think I recall someone filling a bug about it upstream, but the devs couldn't reproduce it so it was dismissed.

 

Do you have a link for the report?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *popsUlfr wrote:*   

> I have this problem aswell but already since 18.*. I'm using midori or firefox for watching videos, no problem there. I think I recall someone filling a bug about it upstream, but the devs couldn't reproduce it so it was dismissed.

 

The right thing to do is always to file a Gentoo bug. If you just sit there and wait, no wonder it's not fixed.   :Wink: 

----------

## popsUlfr

Totally forgot about this thread...

 *Desti² wrote:*   

> Do you have a link for the report?

 

Here is the current issue: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=108396

All duplicates are being merged into this one.

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

> The right thing to do is always to file a Gentoo bug. If you just sit there and wait, no wonder it's not fixed.  

 

Sure, I just didn't care enough to file a bug about it to be honest. Upstream hasn't found a real fix for this yet, workarounds exist though but killing pulseaudio just to get decent playback?

----------

## phajdan.jr

 *popsUlfr wrote:*   

> Here is the current issue: http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=108396

 

I don't think this is going to be fixed soon... As far as I know nobody is currently working on the PA backend in Chromium.

----------

## popsUlfr

 *phajdan.jr wrote:*   

> I don't think this is going to be fixed soon... As far as I know nobody is currently working on the PA backend in Chromium.

 

Chromium uses the ALSA plugin to communicate with PA right now, just like Firefox. But something isn't right if crackling audio reaches the plugin while these issues aren't present in Firefox when playing back HTML5 videos. The video rendering in Chomium stutters too and in sync with the audio, so I'm quite sure those 2 problems are linked and fixing video playback will most likely resolve the sound issues aswell.

----------

